# Fluval Edge 6g | Iwagumi thrust of love |



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Use your imagination and tell me what you see in this rock formation.










Paintball Co2


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks very promising, will be nice to see it in a few weeks


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Use your imagination and tell me what you see in this rock formation.


A whale surfacing while feeding


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

bwahahahaaha "Iwagumi thrust of love"

yggod

3rd, spot for sale


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ 10Gz knows what up! Hahahah, once this is grown in, I want to send it into a contest and see how they react to it. 

Of course I won't tell them what it suppose to be.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL! Oh my god this is genius! IF you win that contest, you should do a big reveal at the end xD


----------

